# AIC Apitherapy Course



## Merlyn Votaw

Never heard of it but sounds interesting Please keep us posted what happens


----------



## laserman56

Ok MrsBeekeeper tell us how the course is going? I am insterested in taking it also. The AAS is having a conference and course in LA this Nov. I am going to try to attend.

AAS’s next annual Apitherapy Course and Conference, known as CMACC, is tentatively planned for Nov. 12-14, 2010, in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper

Well, to be honest, I've been lazy. I have to write a 30 page thesis before I can take the open book test and get my certificate. I just have to buckle down and do it.
The course is interesting. Lots of the information I already knew, as gleaned from my husband who is a seasoned commercial beekeeper.
What I've found most beneficial, is being connected to many professionals. Doctors and scholars (who are bee-lovers) who email each other (and copy a group of us) regularily on interesting related subject matter.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper

Something else to keep in mind:
Apitherapy / Apitherapist is not yet a recognized profession. AIC will give you a "certificate", but that does not license us to open an Apitherapy clinic. What it will do, is give you information which you can serve. I can sell pollen & propolis & honey & even bees, but I can't diagnose and illness and perscribe Apitherapy as treatment. And certainly there are liablities for using BVT (Bee Venom Therapy) on others. These matters are addressed in the AIC.
My intentions:
When I have acquired my certificate, I will contact local naturopathic doctors, and advise them that I am a beekeeper who can provide these products, and with a doctors advisement, I could supply homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Myron Denny

We have a lady in our county that has Multiple Sclerosis, how much liability am I going to assume if I supply her with bees? It is my understanding that she expects me to supply a minumin of 60 bees free of charge per week.
I would like to hear what others are doing.
Myron Denny


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper

I know a place up here that sells bees for BVT, so I think that it is not a liability to do so. From my understanding, the only liability would be in diagnosing her illness, and then administer the stings yourself. In other words, we can't sting people - not for free, and certainly not for money. 

I would recommend that you have her sign a waiver, absolving you of liability. Also, that you might require a note from her doctor, that they are aware of her taking BVT.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper

Also, whether you supply them for free or not is your own choice. But if bees are your livelihood, then it is not at all unreasonable to ask her to pay for them.


----------



## Myron Denny

I would recommend that you have her sign a waiver, absolving you of liability. Also, that you might require a note from her doctor, that they are aware of her taking BVT.
****************** 

The lady has a doctors appointment tomorrow, she will get the note and is willing to sign a note absolving me from liability, thanks for your input!


----------



## Saeed

Merlyn Votaw said:


> Never heard of it but sounds interesting Please keep us posted what happens


I took this course. I have read all the material but did not take the exam.


----------



## Riverratbees

Hey Mrs. Beekeeper: I have looked into it on the internet. I is a great course based on what I read about it. It looked hard and you will learn alot. Could you private message the info for the class,cost,etc. It looked very interesting I know apitherapy works great for arthritis. Anyways keep me updated.


----------



## Saeed

I took this course.


----------



## efaure

And how was the course? @ Saeed & Riverratbees


----------

